# Material list for pen turning



## Viorato831 (Dec 28, 2011)

What materials do I need to make a pen(bushings clips)? Also what do people mean by acrylics? Im New to this stuff so please forgive my ignorance I have order my lathe, chisels, grinder, mandrel, and next month I'll be ordering a pen press. As for wood staining and finishing I don't know what you guys use I hear some apply wax or even CA glue. Can someone please explain to me all the finishing process ? From sanding to applying wax or whatever. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Your best bet at this point is to watch a few youtube videos of pen turning. That will answer a lot of your questions.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Viorato831 said:


> What materials do I need to make a pen(bushings clips)? Also what do people mean by acrylics? Im New to this stuff so please forgive my ignorance I have order my lathe, chisels, grinder, mandrel, and next month I'll be ordering a pen press. As for wood staining and finishing I don't know what you guys use I hear some apply wax or even CA glue. Can someone please explain to me all the finishing process ? From sanding to applying wax or whatever. Thanks in advance.



If I were you. I would start off with this 8pc 7mm pen sampler set or something like it. It has what you need to get started.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

sawdustfactory said:


> Your best bet at this point is to watch a few youtube videos of pen turning. That will answer a lot of your questions.


That's a good idea also. I wish I would have thought about it.


----------



## Viorato831 (Dec 28, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> That's a good idea also. I wish I would have thought about it.


Thanks for the link I think I'm going to order a kit


----------



## wmc1965 (Dec 11, 2011)

I agree, watch as many videos as you can, and don't be afraid to ask many questions. These guys here will save you a ton of time and money!!! I personally bought a starter kit from rocklers, it had the mandrel, bushings, tube cleaner, a couple blanks, and hardware kits. it ran about $65, but, if you bought that stuff seperately, it would add up to about the same price. Now I get stuff from woodturningz online, they seem reasonably priced, shipping is good as well. I finish with CA and a few pens with Hut friction polish. The CA is more durable, but I also like the look of the friction polish, more natural looking, it all depends on your personal taste...... GL with the turning :thumbsup:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Looking at it I don't think that kit has the Barrel trimmer. I like the one from Craft Supply better then others. I found the PSI barrel trimmer leaves a lip by the tube. So Anyway you will need one from where ever you want to get it.


----------



## Viorato831 (Dec 28, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> Looking at it I don't think that kit has the Barrel trimmer. I like the one from Craft Supply better then others. I found the PSI barrel trimmer leaves a lip by the tube. So Anyway you will need one from where ever you want to get it.


What are the parts needed for pens you mentioned barrel trimmer (I don't know what that is) so can you tell me all hardware needed .


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

As stated you will want to get a video which PSI sells or gives you. You can look on line or find someone close by at a local turning club maybe but that would be the best way to learn. 

You need the Sampler kit which has all the pen parts, the bushings and wood blanks. You will need a 7mm drill bit and a barrel trimmer for 7mm pens. Considering you have a lathe, tools and the mandrel. The only other thing you need would be someone to show you what to do, a video in either DVD or on Youtube.


----------



## Viorato831 (Dec 28, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> As stated you will want to get a video which PSI sells or gives you. You can look on line or find someone close by at a local turning club maybe but that would be the best way to learn.
> 
> You need the Sampler kit which has all the pen parts, the bushings and wood blanks. You will need a 7mm drill bit and a barrel trimmer for 7mm pens. Considering you have a lathe, tools and the mandrel. The only other thing you need would be someone to show you what to do, a video in either DVD or on Youtube.


Thank you I appreciate your help.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Viorato831 said:


> What are the parts needed for pens you mentioned barrel trimmer (I don't know what that is) so can you tell me all hardware needed .



The barrel trimmer cuts the end of each blank at a perfect 90*, so all the parts ends up flush with each other. Tons of videos out there explaining all the operations necessary.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Can you tell us what other tools you have? You may not have to buy all the pen specific tools unless you really want to spend the money on them.

pen kits
pen blanks
bushings sets specific to the pen kits you wanna make
mandrel
drill bits specific to the pens kits you wanna make
pen press (I use a jig I made for a couple bucks and my drill press)
center drilling vice (I made my own for a couple bucks)
barrel trimmer (I just use my disk sander)
sandpaper ( I usually start around 150 or 180 and sand through every grit up to 400)
finishes (I like CA but everyone seems to like something different)
Micro Mesh or other polishing/buffing system

Another tip I'm not sure has been mentioned....buy your pen kits and bushings from the same place. Dont use Berea kits with PSI bushings for example. Use Berea bushings with Berea kits and so forth. They are not all created equal and the minor differances can show in your finished product. Also, your mandrel is going to require a 60* live center which wont come with your lathe or you can get a mandrel saver from PSI and use it instead. The mandrel saver will also eliminate the need for the nut and washer on the end of your mandrel.


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

When I turn pens, I use the following items:

Lathe (Jet 1014 VSI. It's the perfect size for pens and other small items IMO)
Pen Mandril (I modified it and use it just as a drive and keep the first bushing centered since I turn between centers)
60 Degree Live Center (For the tailstock. It's what holds the second bushing. Modified mandril on one side and this on the other)
Drill Chuck (Because I use the lathe to drill the holes in the blanks)
4 Jaw Chuck (For holding the blanks while I drill them)
Pen Mill (For squaring up the blanks once I have the tubes glued in)
Sandpaper (I use a pack of about 5 different ones between 150 and 600 grit)
MicroMesh Sanding Pads (Or whatever you call them. Used to sand my CA finish)
Medium CA Glue (For gluing tubes into blanks and for finishing the pens)
Paper Towels (For applying the CA to the pens)
Drill Bits, Bushings, Pen Press, Pen Kits, Blanks... (Obviously)
Oh, and a miter saw for cutting the blanks. Not that you need a 10" compound miter saw for that, but I have it so I use it.

Hopefully this will help you.


----------



## wmc1965 (Dec 11, 2011)

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17820

Here is a link to check out :thumbsup: they are calling the barrel trimmer a pen mill, it is included in the kit, noit a bad starter kit tho


----------



## Viorato831 (Dec 28, 2011)

BassBlaster said:


> Can you tell us what other tools you have? You may not have to buy all the pen specific tools unless you really want to spend the money on them.
> 
> pen kits
> pen blanks
> ...


I have small bandsaw, table saw, chop / miter saw, Drill press, router,pipe claps and basic hand tools . I bought the #1 MT pen turning mandrel (don't know the difference between #1 & #2) the 60 live center doesn't come with lathe you said? Psi has one for $16 is it any good?


----------



## wmc1965 (Dec 11, 2011)

BassBlaster said:


> Can you tell us what other tools you have? You may not have to buy all the pen specific tools unless you really want to spend the money on them.
> 
> pen kits
> pen blanks
> ...


 
Great tip on using like kits with bushing kits, I found that out too, not all are compatable :thumbsup:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Viorato831 said:


> I have small bandsaw, table saw, chop / miter saw, Drill press, router,pipe claps and basic hand tools . I bought the #1 MT pen turning mandrel (don't know the difference between #1 & #2) the 60 live center doesn't come with lathe you said? Psi has one for $16 is it any good?


 I think I read in another post that your lathe is a Delta 46-460, correct? That lathe spindle is a #2 MT so that mandrel isnt going to work. 

Your lathe will come with a live center but its probably not going to be a 60* live center. I reccomend getting one or a mandrel saver. I use the mandrel saver but I'm actually getting ready to buy the PSI 60* cone center for peppermill turning. It will come in handy too if you ever decide to do pen turning between centers.

You'll definately need the barrel trimmer/pen mill since you dont have a disk sander but if you need to save a few bucks, use your drill press as a pen press and make your own center drilling vice. I can post pics of mine if you need to see em.


----------



## Viorato831 (Dec 28, 2011)

BassBlaster said:


> I think I read in another post that your lathe is a Delta 46-460, correct? That lathe spindle is a #2 MT so that mandrel isnt going to work.
> 
> Your lathe will come with a live center but its probably not going to be a 60* live center. I reccomend getting one or a mandrel saver. I use the mandrel saver but I'm actually getting ready to buy the PSI 60* cone center for peppermill turning. It will come in handy too if you ever decide to do pen turning between centers.
> 
> You'll definately need the barrel trimmer/pen mill since you dont have a disk sander but if you need to save a few bucks, use your drill press as a pen press and make your own center drilling vice. I can post pics of mine if you need to see em.


Oh man I have to order the #2 now .. So I need the barrel trimer and the 60* ? Is that it? If you can post the pics would b nice


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Bassblaster and Itchytoe for good advise. I still think he needs to get with someone to help get started but that advice will help.

I can't believe we don't have a Pen Turning Tutorial on here. I'm going to check but I don't remember ever seeing one.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I agree, if theres no one you can get with to learn, youtube is your friend. I dont have anyone to teach me but I watch a lot of videos. Yes Ive made mistakes along the way and thats why I'm yet to turn any of the high end pen kits. I'm almost there though!!

I'll snap a pic or two of my home made pen press and center drilling vice and post em for ya this afternoon when I get down to the shop.

As for the pen turning tutorial, I was going to do one myself but since I kinda do things a bit different, I passed. I guess different isnt bad so maybe I'll do one soon. Even if someone else posts one, I can at least show how to turn out nice pens without buying all the expensive pen specific tools. I'll be turning several orders next weekend so maybe I'll do one then.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I'll do a pen tutorial later today. Just gotta run a few errands first.


----------



## Viorato831 (Dec 28, 2011)

sawdustfactory said:


> I'll do a pen tutorial later today. Just gotta run a few errands first.


Nice!!


----------



## Viorato831 (Dec 28, 2011)

This is what I bought today I also order the 60* live center and hopefully that is it to start turning pens it seems like I'll never have all the necessary tools for the job I've spent more than I thought.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks like your gettin there, at least for slimlines. When you want to turn something besides a slimline, you'll need to buy the drill bit, bushings and rod for your end mill again.

Okay, heres the pics of my home made pen making gadgets.

This is my pen press. The lower piece is just a piece of scrap oak plywood maybe 3" in diameter with a 1/4" thick piece of HDPE plastic epoxied to it. The upper press portion is an elevator bolt that I picked up at the local hardware for less than a dollar. I epoxied a sleeve over the threads because I didnt know if the threads would damage my drill chuck or not and epoxied a piece of HDPE plastic on it as well. The plastic isnt neccissary if you dont have any but at least put a piece of wood on the elevator bolt so you dont damage your pen parts.










This is my center drilling vice. Its just two small pieces of 2X4 with a 45* V-notch cut in both sides and then two carriage bolts with wing nuts. I think I might have a dollar in this.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

That's a nice little pen press you made -- I took your idea and made it even simpler ... tightened the chuck around a stubby X-point screwdriver (plastic handle), and rested a piece of UHMW polythene on the drill-press table.

For the drilling vice, I started out by cutting V notches in the faces of a wooden (two-screw) clamp. Since upgraded to a fence made from 2x3, with a couple of 45* cut-off pieces of screwed in place.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Never thought of the screwdriver. Thats a great idea!!!

My point with these pics is just to show that you can get to the same place without spending a bunch of money. I have just a few bucks in the above tools where buying a pen press and a center drilling vice will cost you 100 bucks or more. Sure, mine arnt made of pretty blue aluminum with pretty gold handles and what not but the money I saved allowed me to buy more pen kits which in the end was the whole idea to begin with!!:thumbsup:


----------

